# Co2 Tank from Sodamistic?



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone bought from this place before?

Its near camcarb aparently...

http://www.sodamistic.com/CO2.html

10 lbs $92.50

I don't wanna pay 120-130 for a 10lb.. ugh

Thanks ^^

Any recommendations on a good regulator?


----------



## sucker4plecos (May 30, 2008)

A good reliable regulator can be found at BA's..... the Milwaukee model sells for $139.99


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

sucker4plecos said:


> A good reliable regulator can be found at BA's..... the Milwaukee model sells for $139.99


thanks im looking for cheap might get this.. however friend has this the needle valve not that good...

I might just price match this at big als and try to get it for a 100...

thx


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

AlexisF1 said:


> thanks im looking for cheap might get this.. however friend has this the needle valve not that good...
> 
> I might just price match this at big als and try to get it for a 100...
> 
> thx


Does big als even price match? Even from online Sites?


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Rigio said:


> Does big als even price match? Even from online Sites?


Not sure....
I will try though.. it's a Canadian website with free shipping..


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

AlexisF1 said:


> Not sure....
> I will try though.. it's a Canadian website with free shipping..


Keep us posted, I'm curious to know how they respond to your request.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

BA's will price match on the same product, same name, same size etc. They will not price match on livestock however. So your chances of price matching for the same product are slim to none. Also, as I recall they don't price match from computer ads, only regular flyers.


----------

